# Nail clipper



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm looking to purchase a good nail clipper. I've never clipped nails and I'm a bit nervous about clipping the quik. Anyone have a clipper that they would reommend?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm interested in this too--especially a nail file. I'd like to have the nails clipped professionally and then file them every other day or so. Is that done?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Try the peticure instead.

Here is a link to a forum thread about it.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4524


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I would recommend a pliers-style clipper (vs. a guillotine style). 

The pliers-style lets you see the nail and what you are doing much better. I like the Millers Forge brand. Some nail clippers have a really cheap feel to them - I've gone through a few bad ones.

The safety guard is unnecessary and cumbersome - it is better to see with your own eyes how far to trim and not rely on the guard.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for responding, I'll check it out.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane said:


> I would recommend a pliers-style clipper (vs. a guillotine style).
> 
> The pliers-style lets you see the nail and what you are doing much better. I like the Millers Forge brand. Some nail clippers have a really cheap feel to them - I've gone through a few bad ones.
> 
> The safety guard is unnecessary and cumbersome - it is better to see with your own eyes how far to trim and not rely on the guard.


Jane, which model do you have?

I too have been using Miller Forge brand clipper: 
http://grooming.petedge.com/Millers-Forge-Professional-Nail-Clipper-MF83121.pro

I am not happy with the quality of this model. I wonder if the model for the large dogs is of better quality. http://grooming.petedge.com/Millers-Forge-Nail-Clipper-MF83122.pro

I have Peticure as well but I find using the clippers and then using Peticure works better with Benji and Lizzie.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I use this, it works fine...*

hopefully you have at least one white nail to go by!


----------



## hungover (Dec 24, 2008)

A must have for nervous owners is the quickfinder nail clipper.

They use three coloured LEDs to tell you when you can cut without risk of hitting the quick.

Red led= do not cut
amber= not yet
green= safe to cut

There is more info at

http://bichonhotel.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=10

BUT do not buy this size unless you have a dog the size of a havanese or smaller. The unit at bichon hotel is for smaller dogs- quickfinder make bigger ones for larger dogs and I was told at a show that they will be releasing a pro version with replacable blade.

The bichon hotel quickfinder clipper is for domestic owners only- I guess with a handfull of dogs.

As an alternative I do know a lot of people use dremels to frind the nails down- noisier though


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I would recommend Millers Forge the Medium sized clippers that are like pliers. I have every type out there and always go back to them, I replace them every year. ( I groom a lot of dogs, so I wear them out quickly) But once it gets harder to get a smooth clip it is time to replace them, they don't last forever. I would not recommend any dremel for any dog with longer hair on their feet, I have seen to many dogs come into the shop with hair torn out on their feet because it was nicer to dremel than clip. Well it is until you pull their hair out by the roots. Cliping is not hard once you get the hang of it and if you do clip the quick, they will NOT bleed to death get some flour or cornstarch and apply to the nail, it will stop bleeding and o yeah, give the dog a treat. You want them to kinda associate it with something good.


----------



## hungover (Dec 24, 2008)

EMarie said:


> I would not recommend any dremel for any dog with longer hair on their feet, I have seen to many dogs come into the shop with hair torn out on their feet because it was nicer to dremel than clip. Well it is until you pull their hair out by the roots.


Good point.



EMarie said:


> they will NOT bleed to death


Also true, but that said, i know a GSD owner that once cut a quick and now the dog wont let her touch the nails at all.


----------

